# Awesome Wii cursors for your PC



## hey_suburbia (Jun 15, 2007)

Artists comments: This cursor set includes 18 hand-crafted Wii-based cursors for your computer. Three of them are animated. Several variants are included. I personally prefer using the tilted cursors.

Download:

http://wiinintendo.net/2007/06/14/wii-cursors-for-you-pc/


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice!
Why I'm not using a wiimote icon as my defalut cursor?


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Safeting. I got the icons working!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 15, 2007)

looks sweet! downloading now


----------



## Wanque (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, those look just like the cursors that I have on my Wii!


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 15, 2007)

They cool, Gonna install them later after food


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Wanque @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Hey, those look just like the cursors that I have on my Wii!


I can assure you wholeheartedly, they're not.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 16, 2007)

bull snot!!

well they are cool... just prefer default more...


----------



## nycwii (Jun 16, 2007)

nice man thats realy cool


----------



## impeeza (Oct 23, 2022)

Found this thread after 15 years, obviously get my Anti-Zombie shot before posting.  If anybody still want this cursors, the original creator page is still alive:
https://www.deviantart.com/allewun/art/Wii-Cursors-49355744

the URL on OP was a thread on a now defunct forum

Happy 20th birthday GBATemp


----------

